Ask HN: What password manager do you use? - talson
======
AnonC
Bitwarden and iCloud Keychain. Bitwarden has a generous free tier and there
are other forks you can host yourself (bitwarden_rs written in Rust is a
popular one). It’s not as feature rich as 1Password, but you’re not pushed to
buy a subscription. The client is a bit sluggish on every platform I use it
on, but it’s not terrible though.

I also tried Firefox Lockwise, but not having clients on multiple platforms is
a barrier for me. It’s not feature rich either.

------
Witeshadow
I am trying to decide between LastPass, Bitwarden and KeePassXC. 99% of
passwords in LastPass as I've used it for many years but all my passwords for
my most recent job are in KeePassXC (plus some others) and BitWarden beats
them both in terms of a few security features (such as 2FA options), plus is
cheaper than LastPass.

------
mguerville
Switched from 1Password to Bitwarden as the business model became feature
throttling and while it’s not quite as slick (and integrated as well with iOS)
I don’t regret it one bit. Both of them are weak for bulk editing your
database though

------
cmdshiftf4
My wife and I use LastPass, both individually and for shared accounts/shared
secrets. I'm aware of the company's misgivings, but out of sheer apathy and
things being "good enough" I haven't bothered to do a migration at this point.

------
runjake
1Password.

Formerly, I used LastPass but they had a series of many bumblings[1] and I
lost confidence in them.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LastPass#Security_issues](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LastPass#Security_issues)

------
recrudesce
Enpass.io, currently, as it allows me to keep my password vault on my own
server, and it also allows me to access my passwords from anywhere the app is
installed.

I moved to Enpass from Lastpass.

~~~
Witeshadow
I've not heard of enpass.io. What are the strengths and are there well
researched reviews / security evaluations?

~~~
mekster
It is popular. You get to keep your vault on your own machine than put it
somewhere out there. But of course if you back it up remotely, it would mean
almost the same.

------
a_bored_husky
Pass - [https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)

------
Shinobuu
LastPass, [https://lastpass.com/](https://lastpass.com/)

------
deadbacon
Bitwarden because it's open source and has completed Third-party Security
Audit

~~~
sethammons
I'm also a fan of bitwarden. I did keepass for years synced over dropbox. Now
I do self-hosted bitwarden on digtial ocean. I have yet to fix one issue due
to lack of time. I'm using caddy2 to route incoming connections, but the
default bitwarden setup for creating a certificate does not expect to be
behind something else that already sets up a certificate. Some folks have
given me ideas on how to fix it, but I've been too lazy and instead manually
update the cert once every couple months. I've only had to do it twice so far.
If it gets to be a pain when I go to fix it, I'll just go to the hosted
solution.

------
highhedgehog
Go with Bitwarden and never look back. Avoid LastPass

~~~
Meph504
Bitwarden is nice for personal use, but after a failed implementation at our
company, and their frankly horrible support. We ended up canceling the whole
thing and going back to the market to find new options.

Biggest beef with bitwarden, aside from a frankly odd pricing structure, is
"shared contacts" which aren't shared, if you "share" a contact, you transfer
it to control of the group you shared it with, and then its shared with you.

this means the contact is no longer backed up when you make a backup, and if
it is removed from the group you shared it with, you loose it forever, and
don't have a backed up version to restore.

I'm hoping they fix this, and get more than 1 person to handle their tech
support.

~~~
mekster
Use CardDAV?

------
l1ghthouse
Keychain

------
IamSometimes
MyBrain

